# A Free magazine About Sailing :)



## BiaA (Apr 20, 2010)

Edit


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, it is about Ocean Racing and it is the best about it. Great mag .

I have posted already that link, but it seems that, around here, nobody is interested .


----------



## JackKus (May 7, 2010)

It's not that , I think it's this website very user unfriendly , I'm using computer for my work every day , and I'm pretty good with computer stuff but this here not too good , I'm newbie on this website but so lost in it I don't like to use it at all .


----------

